# When to start timing your brew - Espresso



## verymau (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

This probably a silly question, but when do you start timing your brew? I have read in other posts people saying that from the moment they click the button on the machine to start brewing, until it starts pouring out of the spout, it might take them 6 seconds. This is a huge amount of time to not be taken into account. I start timing when I flick the brew button on my rancilio silvia. Is this the correct way? Or whould we only start timing after the coffee starts coming off the spout?

Cheers

Jorge


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

General view is - from the moment you switch on the pump.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

When you switch the pump in water hits the puck and even though coffee may not appear on your cup, the extraction has started.

So time from switch on.


----------



## verymau (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I start the minute I lower the lever. I give the total time now (with the pre infusion in brackets). Is it the same for others with lever machines?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, it is here anyway.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for that. I have weighing and timing the shots from the first drop.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

glad i found this thread! was timing from first drop


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

MildredM said:


> I start the *minute* I lower the lever. I give the total time now (with the pre infusion in brackets). Is it the same for others with lever machines?


The minute you lower it eh? Precision is your middle name!


----------

